# Any sites that list calcium levels?



## PorkandBeans (Nov 5, 2012)

I like to peruse dogfoodadvisor.com to research different foods but they don't list calcium content. Right now we have our pup on Merrick because I like the ingredients but the calcium levels are a bit high for my liking and I want to switch her to something else.

Are there any sites out there that give a FULL content listing of nutritional content including the calcium/phosphorus info?

We don't have many specialty dog food retailers nearby and the few that we have don't carry a huge stock and typically require you to call in so they can order it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Using Forum View Look at the "Sticky" threads on the top of the Feeding our Puppy forum and there is a spreadsheet built by a member, Ken Clean Air Systems that is very good! He did a lot of research and even contacted a lot of food mfgs to ge the info.


----------



## PorkandBeans (Nov 5, 2012)

D'oh! How did I miss that?

I'm seeing some higher calcium levels in some of these foods. I've know the norm to be in the 0.7 - 1.2% range as "safe" but some of these foods have quite a bit more. Even foods I see recommended a lot on here like Fromm and Acana/Orijen exceed that range.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

From what I know that around 0.9 to 1.5% is a general target most prefer for a puppy.
Have to take into account calories too because you are more concerned about total calcium
AAFCO says an ALS food cannot have more than 2.5% so they consier 2.5% to be safe for puppy
Though most of us would choose to go lower.
The studies on Great Dane Puppies said no more than 3%


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I go by what I research each time I get a new foster puppy - this is the last time I did:
Feeding Puppies

I don't feed higher calcium no matter the quality of the food. That chart he made is awesome for finding foods.


----------



## PorkandBeans (Nov 5, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I go by what I research each time I get a new foster puppy - this is the last time I did:
> Feeding Puppies
> 
> I don't feed higher calcium no matter the quality of the food. That chart he made is awesome for finding foods.


What percentage do you consider to be a higher calcium?


----------

